# operation tail off



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

:'( so kenzies tail has not clearef up, its gone black and there is now no option, it is coming off in the morning, operation 8am. :'(I


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So sorry you are both going through this.
Nothing but good thoughts sent your way for a smooth operation, and quick recovery.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about poor Kenzie. 

The highest visited blog post on Redbirddog has always been the November 2011 post:

_Reasoning for Vizsla Tail Docking._

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/reasoning-for-vizsla-tail-docking.html

Maybe you could add your story to the comment section when the operation and healing is complete with some pictures.

I'm positive it will work out fine and Kenzie will be up and running in short order.

RBD


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Thankyou texas and rbd, whilst I will be sorry to see her loose her tail I will not be sorry to see the pain and discomfort gone. My other viz has 2/3 dock and (touch wood) he has had no problems like kenzie. Here in uk we cant dock unless they are proven workers, but this pain she has heen experiencing is a perfect example of why is should be allowed. Sorry for this image folks.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

cooperman said:


> ... Sorry for this image folks.


Eww! If I had a tail like that, I'd want it shortened!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope everything goes smoothly for you both!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

:'(Poor poor Kenzie... Sending much Healing Positive Energy for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Thankyou for well wishes, getting nervous as the evening goes on.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey cooperman

Sorry to hear about Kenzie's tail. 

Don't get too worried about the op, they are tough little buggers!! 

She'll be back bouncing around before you know it.

Good luck both.

Hobbsy


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hope everything goes well, sorry she's (and you!) having to go through this.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Will be thinking of Kenzie (and you) tomorrow morning. Hope everything goes well, and she heals up quickly!! You are just doing what you have to do. Get well soon, Kenzie!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Poor Kenzie. :'( Thinking of you all. Hope everything goes well tomorrow. Hope she loves her special new look waggly tail, and no more pain. Ouch!   

Deb and Ester. xxx


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles and Chase send their love!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone off we go :'(


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Love and healing vibes from me and morris xx


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only advice I have is try and stay busy while she is at the vets. If I watch the clock, it makes me more stressed.
The last time Lucy had surgery, I clean out all the closets.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/03/honorable-scars.html

_"However, being a hunting dog is a fairly high-risk occupation, and it's one that our dogs would choose even without our participation given the opportunity."_

Later on: _"Bird dogs that hunt will get scuffed up and scrapped up. Dogs that stay absolutely perfect throughout their lives aren't doing much hunting. That's a fact of life, and there's no way to guarantee a dog will never get a scratch or dent. Those are considered honorable scars, earned in the field and on the job, and they add to the dog's character."_

Honorable scars. Wishing for the best.

RBD


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sending wishes fro Iowa for a speedy recovery for you both. What an awful experience


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Kenzie had a good night, she has had a third taken! Was wagging just the same coming out of the vets, drugs should wear off late today, so will wait see how she is then. Does anyone have any advice? Will she still be as agile or will she experience some balance issues? Thanks again for all the well wishes. I was in bits. :-[


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cooperman said:


> Kenzie had a good night, she has had a third taken! Was wagging just the same coming out of the vets, drugs should wear off late today, so will wait see how she is then. Does anyone have any advice? _*Will she still be as agile or will she experience some balance issues? *_Thanks again for all the well wishes. I was in bits. :-[


she'll be fine cooperman


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs are great at adjusting, they do much better than us humans. I can't foresee her having any problems with balance. I bet its a big relief to have her back home.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

They are so resilient. Be sure to post a video on this thread of her flying around in a couple of weeks. We will all want to cheer her on. 

I am glad that she came through OK (and that you survived, too!). Now, good luck keeping her quiet while she heals.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Well today shes been quiet, understandably, lots of loves and cuddles, cried out a few times, pic of bandaged stump (new nickname stumpy) I most certainly will post pics snd vids of her back up and running soon as I get em. Vets never mentioned her keeping quiet, I just think she will do stuff in her own time, obviously no off road climbing or hunting for a couple of werks, just being sensible. She has played with cooper but she lasted only a couple of laps of the living room. Thanks again for all comments.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

So glad Kenzie is ok. Wishing her a speedy recovery. Lots of love  

Deb and Ester xxx


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm glad she made it through alright! On the plus side, you may be able to leave things on the coffee table again without the risk of them going airborne


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey cooperman,

How's Kenzie doing???

Hobbsy


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, its now one week since her op and she is doing absolutely brilliant. Took kenz back to vet saturday and he put a syringe over to protect but at the same time allow air to get to the stump, just like we had before the op actually, allows us to clean stitch site and apply cream and also keep eye on it. Also went back tonight, hes pleased with the healing hardly any swelling. Stitches to come out next weds. In herself she doesnt seem any different, still the same happy kenz wag wag wag, jump, woof, lick, woof and another jump oh and another wag just for good measure, a worry I had was her balance would be off but her confidence seems to be the same. Vet says she will adapt quickly. Thanks for enquiring hobs. They certainly pull her worry strings dont they.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Kenzie is doing well. 
Deb and Ester xxx


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Knew the pup would be okay.......

Just got to worry about the owners sometimes!!!  

Glad everything is on the 'mend' 

Hobbsy


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, my husband was far worse than me, kids were in bits too but kenz came out of theatre wagging. X


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a quick update, I know lots of you will be wandering how kenzie is getting on. Ive had her back to the vets again tonight, it exactly two weeks since her op and vet is pleased with the way her stump is closing. She said another 10 days and if shes happy with progress she will remove the tube. Yeyyyyyyyy. Thanks again for all your well wishes. :-*


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We need to find a new name for Kenzie's modified Vizsla tail whip... We can't think of it as a stump... 

We don't want her to get a complex, and think that she isn't pretty any more because she had to have her tail "modified"
We need to let her know she now carries the latest fashion in Vizsla Tail style and could be a trend setter among her Vizsla friends. 
Tell her to wag that sassy little whipper and show it off to the whole dog world for how cute it now is!!!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

a bob, perhaps?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was thinking "bob" and was going to mention it, but there are so many "bob" jokes, I thought it might open a can of worms.

I like to think of it as a "Sassy Cut",


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Pirates are still in vogue, yes? How about peg tail? Get her an eye patch to complete the look.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Im not sure about "bob" but am open to any suggestions, she turned 3 today and as you see from photo just backed away from the scarey lighted bun!!!!! Off to vets again on saturday, hopefully get the all clear to take stitches out and let her get back to normal.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well Happy Birthday Kenzie!!! You and your new little sassy " Tail Swish" you have a new "unencumbered" life ahead with out that painful bit, that is gone forever. HAPPY HUNTING!! ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Like that tknafox her swishy!!! A few photos as promised of her wizzing, this was just a small group of local vizzies kenzie is in the pink collar.
none of her vizzie friends picked on her for having a short swishy.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Ring o roses kenz is bottom right


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

She looks Just Perfect!


----------

